# Review nến thơm Rainbow Shake – Có phải nến thơm tốt nhất của Yankee?



## chillnen (28/10/21)

Thật khó để tìm được một ngọn nến Yankee tốt nhất, nhưng lần thứ hai mình nhìn thấy Rainbow Shake trên trang web Yankee Candle, câu trả lời đã hiện rõ trong tâm trí. Không còn ngần ngại gì nữa mình yêu nó từ cái tên, mùi hương và cả cái nhãn dán nữa. Nhãn dán gì mà dễ thương kinh khủng với hình minh họa màu nước gồm rất nhiều kẹo mút đầy màu sắc nhô ra từ những thứ trông giống như một quả dâu tây lắc.

Bây giờ hương thơm của chiếc nến xinh xắn này dường như đã trở thành mùi hương của mình! Một mùi hương kẹo ngọt, quả mọng thú vị. Nó ngọt ngào đến nỗi bạn có thể tăng thêm 7000 calo nếu bạn thực sự ăn nó! ))

Nội dung [hide]

1 Ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình về chiếc nến thơm này
2 Điều mình thích ở chiếc nến này
3 Ngọn nến của mình hoạt động như thế nào? 
4 Chốt lại bài đánh giá về ngọn nến Rainbow Shake của mình 
*Ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình về chiếc nến thơm này*




Nến thơm rainbow shake yankee
Mình có thể mô tả mùi hương của Rainbow Shake như thế này: Một loại đường tinh vi, vị ngọt của trái cây lấp lánh hòa quyện với vani ngọt ngào, phía trên là lớp kem đánh, và cuối cùng được rắc một chút cầu vồng cộng với mưa phùn. 

Vâng, bạn không đọc lầm đâu. Bánh ngọt và men vani. Đó là lý do cuối cùng mình mua cây nến này. Mình hy vọng hai yếu tố đó sẽ hợp mood với những bông hoa. Các bạn sẽ hiểu được điều đó khi thử kết hợp thôi. 

Bây giờ chúng ta hãy thắp sáng ngọn nến lên nhé! Nến Yankee thường có mùi thơm nhè nhẹ. Mùi hương đó từ từ len lỏi vào căn phòng nhỏ xinh của mình. Một khi bấc được thắp sáng, phải mất tận 10 giờ đồng hồ mới có thể tan chảy hoàn toàn. Nhưng mùi thơm của nến từ lâu  đã xuất hiện rồi. Và ôi trời, hương thơm này đã cưa đổ mình! 

Cách làm nến thơm handmade và địa chỉ mua nguyên liệu làm nến.

*Điều mình thích ở chiếc nến này*
Đầu tiên, mình rất vui khi được chia sẻ với các bạn điều này. Hương thơm của nến thật tuyệt vời và mạnh mẽ! Căn nhà của mình giờ đây tràn ngập hương thơm của Rainbow Shake từ phòng khách, phòng trang điểm, phòng ngủ cho đến phòng tắm. 

Thứ hai… mình cực kỳ yêu mùi hương này!! Bây giờ lúc nào mình cũng được thưởng thức mùi thơm như mùi kẹo quả mọng. Nó ngọt ngào như chính cái tên của nó vậy. Đây là những ghi chú trong phần mô tả mùi hương mà mình thấy rất dễ thương:  “sparkling fruits along with vanilla and berry drizzle”

Sức lan tỏa mùi hương – Mình đánh giá Rainbow Shake là 10 trên 10 nếu đặt trong một căn phòng nhỏ. 7 với căn phòng có kích thước trung bình và có thể là 5/6 trong phòng lớn. Không tệ đối với Yankee Candle đúng không nào!





Nến thơm rainbow shake
*Ngọn nến của mình hoạt động như thế nào? *
Ngọn nến cháy như mong đợi. Siêu, siêu, siêu chậm. Mình phải thỉnh thoảng cắt bấc và nó cháy đều từ đầu đến cuối. Điều quan trọng là để ngọn nến cháy đủ lâu để trở thành một hồ nước nóng chảy hoàn toàn. Nếu bạn không làm như vậy, sáp chưa tan chảy sẽ vẫn còn bám trên thành kính. 

*Chốt lại bài đánh giá về ngọn nến Rainbow Shake của mình *
Mình biết rất nhiều bạn không thích nến Yankee. Tuy nhiên không thể phủ nhận là Yankee vẫn là công ty sản xuất nến số 1 và họ có một số mùi hương tuyệt vời. Rainbow Shake là một trong những viên kim cương sáng của hãng Yankee.

Với những chia sẻ ở trên mình rất thích chiếc nến này và hoàn toàn sẽ mua lại nó trong tích tắc. Đó là một hương thơm thú vị và mình đã rất hạnh phúc với sức lan tỏa mùi hương của nó. Mình đã quá quen với những ngọn nến Yankee cháy nhẹ, vì vậy khi mình bắt gặp một ngọn nến thực sự tỏa hương thơm mạnh như Rainbow Shake nó khiến mình ngây ngất. Chúc bạn chill nến thật chill! Xem thêm


----------

